# 6.4 DPF delete



## Dublin Plow (Sep 4, 2012)

Its time...anybody done if so which kit, so many out there. I'm not looking to go crazy but the right one with the right tuner. Thanks guys!


----------



## Bison (Dec 20, 2010)

There's a 6.4 facebook group. You might have better luck getting info there.


----------



## eastern (Aug 26, 2010)

I would look into SCT or Spartan units. I have Spartan on my 08 and 12 . I have been happy with Spartan. I deleted both trucks at day one an never looked back. Yuo will wonder why you didn't do it sooner LOL


----------

